# Ubuntu 11.10 issues.



## snypadub (Nov 15, 2011)

I am a total noob to ubuntu. I have managed to get it all up and running and have installed various programmes. I have installed mixxx and would like to use my hercules dj console mp3 with it. I have downloaded the drivers and I think I have installed them ok. I am getting several issues though: The dj console doesn't work. I am having sound issues online (youtube videos etc. not playing sound).

I have no idea what I am doing in the terminal but, if I run the command sudo apt-get update the following message is returned:


```
No apport report written because the error message indicates it's a follow-up error from a previous failure.
                            Errors were encountered while processing:
 hdjmod-dkms
 hdjcpl
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
[email protected]:~# sudo apt-get -f install
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libnspr4-0d flashplugin-downloader
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
2 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
Setting up hdjmod-dkms (1.28~dnjl4) ...
Loading new hdjmod-1.28 DKMS files...
Error! No valid dkms.conf in dkms_source_tree or dkms_binaries_only.
/usr/src/hdjmod-1.28.dkms.tar.gz is not a valid DKMS tarball.
dpkg: error processing hdjmod-dkms (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 7
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of hdjcpl:
 hdjcpl depends on hdjmod-dkms (>= 1.27); however:
  Package hdjmod-dkms is not configured yet.
dpkg: error processing hdjcpl (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
No apport report written because the error message indicates it's a follow-up error from a previous failure.
                            Errors were encountered while processing:
 hdjmod-dkms
 hdjcpl
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
[email protected]:~# [email protected]:~/Downloads$ sudo dpkg -i hdjmod-dkms_1.28~dnjl4_all.deb
-bash: [email protected]:~/Downloads$: No such file or directory
[email protected]:~# clear

[email protected]:~# sudo apt-get update
Ign http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric InRelease
Ign http://archive.canonical.com oneiric InRelease                             
Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric InRelease                                 
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric InRelease                                 
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric InRelease                                 
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric InRelease                                 
Ign http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates InRelease                
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security InRelease                      
Hit http://archive.canonical.com oneiric Release.gpg                           
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric InRelease                                 
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release.gpg                               
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release.gpg                               
Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release.gpg                               
Ign http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports InRelease              
Hit http://archive.canonical.com oneiric Release                               
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security Release.gpg                    
Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release                                   
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release.gpg                               
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release.gpg                               
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric Release.gpg                      
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release                                   
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security Release                        
Hit http://archive.canonical.com oneiric/partner Sources                       
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release                                   
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release                                   
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates Release.gpg              
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric/main Sources                              
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/main Sources                   
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release                                   
Hit http://archive.canonical.com oneiric/partner i386 Packages                 
Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric/main i386 Packages                        
Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric/main TranslationIndex                     
Ign http://archive.canonical.com oneiric/partner TranslationIndex              
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports Release.gpg            
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Sources                              
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main i386 Packages                        
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main TranslationIndex                     
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/restricted Sources             
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/universe Sources               
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/multiverse Sources             
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/main i386 Packages             
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/restricted i386 Packages       
Ign http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric Release                          
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main TranslationIndex                     
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Sources                              
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main i386 Packages                        
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main TranslationIndex                     
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/universe i386 Packages         
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/multiverse i386 Packages       
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/main TranslationIndex          
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/multiverse TranslationIndex    
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/restricted TranslationIndex    
Ign http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates Release                  
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main TranslationIndex                     
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/universe TranslationIndex      
Ign http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports Release                
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/main Translation-en            
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/multiverse Translation-en      
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/restricted Translation-en      
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/universe Translation-en        
Ign http://archive.canonical.com oneiric/partner Translation-en_GB             
Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric/main Translation-en_GB                    
Ign http://archive.canonical.com oneiric/partner Translation-en                
Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric/main Translation-en                       
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Sources                              
  404  Not Found
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main i386 Packages             
  404  Not Found
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Sources                   
  404  Not Found
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main i386 Packages
  404  Not Found
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Translation-en_GB         
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Translation-en            
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Translation-en_GB
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Translation-en
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Translation-en_GB
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Translation-en            
Ign http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/main TranslationIndex 
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Translation-en_GB         
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Translation-en            
Ign http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/multiverse TranslationIndex
Ign http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/restricted TranslationIndex
Ign http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/universe TranslationIndex
Ign http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/main TranslationIndex
Ign http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/multiverse TranslationIndex
Ign http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/restricted TranslationIndex
Ign http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/universe TranslationIndex
Ign http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/main TranslationIndex
Ign http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/multiverse TranslationIndex
Ign http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/restricted TranslationIndex
Ign http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/universe TranslationIndex
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/main Sources
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/restricted Sources
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/universe Sources
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/multiverse Sources
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/main i386 Packages
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/restricted i386 Packages
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/universe i386 Packages
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/multiverse i386 Packages
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/main Sources
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/restricted Sources
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/universe Sources
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/multiverse Sources
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/main i386 Packages
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/restricted i386 Packages
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/universe i386 Packages
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/multiverse i386 Packages
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/main Sources
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/restricted Sources
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/universe Sources
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/multiverse Sources
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/main i386 Packages
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/restricted i386 Packages
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/universe i386 Packages
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/multiverse i386 Packages
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/main Translation-en_GB
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/main Translation-en
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/multiverse Translation-en_GB
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/multiverse Translation-en
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/restricted Translation-en_GB
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/restricted Translation-en
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/universe Translation-en_GB
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric/universe Translation-en
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/main Translation-en_GB
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/main Translation-en
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/multiverse Translation-en_GB
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/multiverse Translation-en
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/restricted Translation-en_GB
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/restricted Translation-en
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/universe Translation-en_GB
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/universe Translation-en
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/main Translation-en_GB
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/main Translation-en
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/multiverse Translation-en_GB
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/multiverse Translation-en
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/restricted Translation-en_GB
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/restricted Translation-en
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/universe Translation-en_GB
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
Err http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/universe Translation-en
  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-backports/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mixxxdevelopers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mixxxdevelopers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/restricted/source/Sources  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/universe/source/Sources  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/multiverse/source/Sources  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/main/source/Sources  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/restricted/source/Sources  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/universe/source/Sources  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/multiverse/source/Sources  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-backports/main/source/Sources  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-backports/restricted/source/Sources  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-backports/universe/source/Sources  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-backports/multiverse/source/Sources  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-backports/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-backports/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/i18n/Translation-en_GB  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/i18n/Translation-en  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_GB  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/restricted/i18n/Translation-en_GB  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/restricted/i18n/Translation-en  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/universe/i18n/Translation-en_GB  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en_GB  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_GB  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/restricted/i18n/Translation-en_GB  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/restricted/i18n/Translation-en  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-en_GB  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-backports/main/i18n/Translation-en_GB  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-backports/main/i18n/Translation-en  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-backports/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_GB  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-backports/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-backports/restricted/i18n/Translation-en_GB  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-backports/restricted/i18n/Translation-en  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-backports/universe/i18n/Translation-en_GB  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-backports/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
```
I was wondering if you guys and your superior knowledge of linux could help me get things running straight on my computer.

Thanks in advance. I look forward to the day I am able to help other users out.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!!

I would like to have a look at all your repositories. If you could post them that would be great, just enter this command into terminal and paste the output.


```
gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```
Cheers!


----------



## snypadub (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey. Thanks for your message. This is what came up:


```
# deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release i386 (20111012)]/ oneiric main restricted

# See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
# newer versions of the distribution.
deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted
deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates main restricted
deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates main restricted

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team. Also, please note that software in universe WILL NOT receive any
## review or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric universe
deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric universe
deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates universe
deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates universe

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu 
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to 
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in 
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric multiverse
deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric multiverse
deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates multiverse
deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates multiverse

## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-backports main restricted universe multiverse

deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric-security main restricted
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric-security main restricted
deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric-security universe
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric-security universe
deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric-security multiverse
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric-security multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
## 'partner' repository.
## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by Canonical and the
## respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu users.
deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu oneiric partner
deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu oneiric partner

## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by third-party
## developers who want to ship their latest software.
deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric main
deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric main
```
Thanks for your time.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

All of your sources look good so that is a positive. I want you to have a look a this page. It seems to give good information about how to install your console with ubuntu. It might not work but I have a good idea that it will. 

Next, I want you to shy away from using root as much as possible. Root is very dangerous to use unless you know exactly what you are doing. It would be terible to type the wrong things and delete a file you need. Stick to sudo and you will be fine.

Cheers!


----------

